# kittens in Upstate NY



## vbt14589 (Feb 6, 2004)

I live near Rochester NY and our kids brought home a lost cat. Noboby claimed her so we're keeping her. She's pregnant. I'm not sure when the kittens will be born but this summer we should need to find a good home for them. 

I have no clue yet what they will look like. The mother is a brown and black tabby with white paws. She is a really nice cat.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

oh kittens! someone probably dumped the cat because she was pregnant, evil people. Be sure to post pictures once the bundles of joys arrive! You should do some extra research on kitten-care, including bottle-feeding just in case. Get the momma checked for FIV/FeLV. If she has it, she can't nurse her kittens without spreading it to them. One of them anyway, can't remember which.


----------



## vbt14589 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info. We already had 7 cats, all of them have their shots and they are fixed. We're that kind of people, we just can't say no to lost, abused or abandoned kitties. 

At the moment she lives separate from the others, time for her to get her space and lots of food. 

We'll take her to the vet soon. 

Again, thanks!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You are angels. Thanks for being so kind to those kitties.


----------

